# Favorite feral photos



## Greenport ferals

I really liked the feral photos posted by Whaler and Lyle and thought I would add this shot taken this week of four members of my barn colony.
From left: Otto, Rose, Taba and TJ. 
TJ is one of the founding members; he came from our local rescue group in March 2010. He was so frightened of me at first that he ran whenever he saw me, even if he was 50 feet away. Now he is a judicious alpha and though he doesn't care to be touched, he will sit right next to me.


----------



## Dave_ph

Who you lookin' at?


----------



## lyle

Various attitudes. They look like a rock band posing for an album cover.


----------



## Whaler

they are simply beautiful Greenport ferals! they look incredibly healthy.

i am glad that i am not the only person that has feral cats that are, as one person described my crew, "well fed" - aka a little chunky 



lyle, your description is perfect. "ladies and gentlemen, *The Greenport Ferals!"*


----------



## Greenport ferals

lyle said:


> Various attitudes. They look like a rock band posing for an album cover.


Ha, ha, I fell out laughing.


----------



## BotanyBlack

lyle said:


> Various attitudes. They look like a rock band posing for an album cover.


well .. Greenport Ferals does sound like a rock band name.


----------



## Greenport ferals

Whaler said:


> they are simply beautiful Greenport ferals! they look incredibly healthy.
> 
> i am glad that i am not the only person that has feral cats that are, as one person described my crew, "well fed" - aka a little chunky
> 
> lyle, your description is perfect. "ladies and gentlemen, *The Greenport Ferals!"*


 
You guys crack me up. Made me look at them in a different way yesterday morning when I drove to the barn. 

Yep, some of them are a little hefty. They get canned food every day, but I tend to heap up the dry food bowl because there are a few who come and go and I always want whoever shows up to have something to eat. Since they are outside cats, a few extra pounds are good in the winter. 

In the real world, I 've noticed that some truly wild feral cats are huge - you wonder where they get all those calories.

Anyone have any more feral cat or colony cat photos to share?


----------



## Mitts & Tess

The black cat is my foster cat Ace ~ part Maine ****. Ive had Ace for over 3 years now, waiting for his forever home. Ace is snuggling with our faux feral cat named Toby. 

For two years Toby circled the neighborhood. I feed him but he wouldnt let me near him. When I started a TNR group with some friends, he was one of my first TNRs I did. My cat laid next to his kennel while he recovered. I kept him 3 days in the kennel to make sure he was OK! I know, that is over the top, but thats the way I roll! 

Toby took off and disappeared for two days after his release and then showed up again laying on the outside of my sisters screened in porch while my cat laid next to him on the inside! Then he came in for short visits. Visits grew longer. Then he let us touch him. Then he let us pick him up briefly. Then he let us carry him around. This was a 4 yr process. Now he is inside 95% of the time and outside 5%.


----------



## kittywitty

Awwww these pics are great, looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## Whaler

Greenport ferals said:


> You guys crack me up. Made me look at them in a different way yesterday morning when I drove to the barn.
> 
> Yep, some of them are a little hefty. They get canned food every day, but I tend to heap up the dry food bowl because there are a few who come and go and I always want whoever shows up to have something to eat. Since they are outside cats, a few extra pounds are good in the winter.
> 
> In the real world, I 've noticed that some truly wild feral cats are huge - you wonder where they get all those calories.
> 
> Anyone have any more feral cat or colony cat photos to share?



the vet that took care of the last one that i caught back in november called me up that night to let me know how it went and said "he's _really_ healthy". i told her that daddy makes sure that none of them have an empty tummy.

ok, a couple more of my favorite pics;


bootsie from back when he was a chubby little boy













perhaps my favorite pic. mommie giving bootsie the evil eye after he started scamming her food 












bootsie being a pain. he was posing so perfectly, at least until i tried to take a picture.


----------



## Greenport ferals

I love Bootsie's face. I have a cat with the same markings - Boxer - and it was love at first sight. 
Nice feeding station, Whaler.


----------



## Whaler

thanks 

i have been working a great deal with him and now he actually _wants_ me to pick him up and hold him. although, some of that may just be that he likes the warmth of my body heat.


i built the feeding stations this past spring to replace the lean-to style tarp tent that i was using before. i made them out of 3/4" plywood so they really should last the rest of my life. plus, since they are so heavy i don't worry about someone stealing them.


do you have any pics of Boxer?


----------



## BryanOwnee

lyle said:


> Various attitudes. They look like a rock band posing for an album cover.


hahaha, exactly. They look like Kiss to me


----------



## Krista2882

Greenport ferals said:


> I really liked the feral photos posted by Whaler and Lyle and thought I would add this shot taken this week of four members of my barn colony.
> From left: Otto, Rose, Taba and TJ.
> TJ is one of the founding members; he came from our local rescue group in March 2010. He was so frightened of me at first that he ran whenever he saw me, even if he was 50 feet away. Now he is a judicious alpha and though he doesn't care to be touched, he will sit right next to me.


Otto looks like a lion! hehe.
They're all very cute.


----------



## Greenport ferals

Mitts & Tess said:


> The black cat is my foster cat Ace ~ part Maine ****. Ive had Ace for over 3 years now, waiting for his forever home. Ace is snuggling with our faux feral cat named Toby.
> 
> For two years Toby circled the neighborhood. I feed him but he wouldnt let me near him. When I started a TNR group with some friends, he was one of my first TNRs I did. My cat laid next to his kennel while he recovered. I kept him 3 days in the kennel to make sure he was OK! I know, that is over the top, but thats the way I roll!
> 
> Toby took off and disappeared for two days after his release and then showed up again laying on the outside of my sisters screened in porch while my cat laid next to him on the inside! Then he came in for short visits. Visits grew longer. Then he let us touch him. Then he let us pick him up briefly. Then he let us carry him around. This was a 4 yr process. Now he is inside 95% of the time and outside 5%.


But Mitts - Ace already has a great home, and a best friend. Great photo - two happy kitties.


----------



## Whaler

good point Greenport ferals :wink:


----------



## Greenport ferals

Whaler said:


> do you have any pics of Boxer?


Here is a recent photo of Boxer with his big orange bro Tuffy.


----------



## Greenport ferals

Beautiful Boxer isn't a feral, though, so here's another shot of Otto, taken by my friend Alex Morris. Out in back of the barn I built a sun reflector. It heats up even on a frigid sunny winter day.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Greenport ferals said:


> But Mitts - Ace already has a great home, and a best friend. Great photo - two happy kitties.


Laughing! If I had that theory, Id have over a hundred cats now! :-|Ive only had one cat which hated my fosters. The rest of the guys who came thru my home on the foster program blended in smoothly. Even my blind kitties did well with my foster pack.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

I love this photo. What a chubby cute guy! Im partial to tuxys


----------



## Whaler

Greenport, Boxer and Tuffy are just too cute. they look so chilled in that picture, kind of like they are suffering from exhaustion after being very mischievous. but i am sure that they are both perfectly behaved angels. 

the picture of Otto is great. he is a very, very handsome kitty. with his good looks i bet he is a favorite with all of the ladies.


----------



## Whaler

Mitts & Tess said:


> I love this photo. What a chubby cute guy! Im partial to tuxys



yeah, bootsie was a real cute little boy. that picture is from a little more than a year ago, now that he is all grown up he lost his baby fat and is a sleek and handsome fellow. he is also my favorite. i don't play favorites per se but he is the one cat that allows me to dose him with Revolution without batting an eye as well as will take de-worming medicine with a pill pocket.


----------



## Greenport ferals

Whaler said:


> the picture of Otto is great. he is a very, very handsome kitty. with his good looks i bet he is a favorite with all of the ladies.


Yes, my friend Jeanine, who brought Otto to me back in Sept. 2010, saw him recently and said, "Otto looks like he found a hair dresser in the wild." 
It's true - for a long haired barn cat, he is amazingly well groomed.


----------



## Carmel

Really like Bootsie's picture. 

I would've had a really nice picture of a feral today if my phone's camera had been working but I didn't want to restart my phone to get it working again.

We have a feral come in every night and eat Blacky's food, hardly ever seen it despite it coming it almost every night for around two years. Today I was coming back from next door at around 7 am and saw it crouched outside our front door on the mat. It's a short haired black cat, looks young and healthy (shiny coat).

It looked right at me and only ran when I got about 20 feet from it - hah, it's the best view of it I've ever had, usually we just see its backside as it's running, and we've only seen it in the daytime once before. Where it stays the rest of the time is a mystery. I'd love to tame it but it seems the most untameable kind given how little it shows itself... unless we were to trap it, and we'd have no where to keep it, if we ever go that route it'll be heading to the cat sanctuary. Blacky gets along with the cat seeing as there are no cat fights so we don't mind it eating her food.


----------



## Whaler

Greenport ferals said:


> Yes, my friend Jeanine, who brought Otto to me back in Sept. 2010, saw him recently and said, "Otto looks like he found a hair dresser in the wild."
> It's true - for a long haired barn cat, he is amazingly well groomed.



"hair dresser in the wild" - that totally made me crack up


----------



## Whaler

Carmel said:


> Really like Bootsie's picture.


thanks very much. everyone that sees him says that he looks like he is quite the mischievous devil. even though he has mellowed a bit now that he is a little older he is still a devil at times, he is always up for a "sneak attack" on one of the other cats.



> I would've had a really nice picture of a feral today if my phone's camera had been working but I didn't want to restart my phone to get it working again.


my problem with getting any pictures is that i don't have a camera. from time to time i borrow one from my mother but it is just a junky point and shoot so the pics are never that good. a woman at a business near the colony has taken some pictures of the cats on occasion and they are much nicer since she has a much better camera.



> We have a feral come in every night and eat Blacky's food, hardly ever seen it despite it coming it almost every night for around two years. Today I was coming back from next door at around 7 am and saw it crouched outside our front door on the mat. It's a short haired black cat, looks young and healthy (shiny coat).
> 
> It looked right at me and only ran when I got about 20 feet from it - hah, it's the best view of it I've ever had, usually we just see its backside as it's running, and we've only seen it in the daytime once before. Where it stays the rest of the time is a mystery. I'd love to tame it but it seems the most untameable kind given how little it shows itself... unless we were to trap it, and we'd have no where to keep it, if we ever go that route it'll be heading to the cat sanctuary. Blacky gets along with the cat seeing as there are no cat fights so we don't mind it eating her food.


socializing is not really all that difficult, it just takes a lot of time. with pretty girl (my former feral) she was so wild that the vet that did her altering made notes on her paperwork in upper case bold print warning that she is "very aggressive - use extreme caution", so don't necessarily give up yet.


----------



## sandyrivers

Wow! 

These are some very good looking ferals!
Everyone looks well fed and healthy, always nice to see that people are taking care of the strays... doing a sure good job guys!

sandyrivers


----------

